# Hood styling



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Which hood would look best on the B14. I know alot of people are going to say go with the CF OEM style, but the OEM look is just missing something.

Here's what I have sitting in the garage waiting to be painted and installed (dunno if I'm gonna try to install it myself)

Vis R33 front end
GTR rear, fender flares and sideskirts

Now my question is, of the hoods listed, which one would look best. At first I was strongly leaning towards the Velocity style hood- only because it would complete that 'skyline-ish' look. But the Evo style hood vents gives me pause. I've always liked that particular hood style.

Also with either of those hoods, how does it keep water out the engine bay?

Anyways, post your suggestions. Thanx


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i swer, the carbon fiber OEM style hood is the best imho. if you have a kit and then a vented and blah blah what ever hood. its going to look wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to "wild" (at least to me it will) just my $.02 the OEM style is so much cleaner.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with 1.6 pete, that's a lot going on in the front end. Like if you look at the front end of an evo, it's got a wild hood and front bumper, but the fenders are nice and simple, pretty tastefull in my opinion. One or two changes, i.e. fender and bumper, can look good though, but it's your car. And not really sure that it does keep water out, I think it's over a part of the engine bay that can get wet, not really sure.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think the SyndicateKustomz Velocity hood is the best for b14 in my opinion.
It all also depends on what color the car is, if the car is black like mine, it would be hard to see the carbon fiber OEM hood therefore the SK hood non OEM hood would make it stand out more IMO.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

oem is bland... Syndicate is [email protected]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Syndicate hood + Sydnicate fender combo is so nice.

For me, it's really a toss up, and it would really be decided by how the rest of the car is being tuned.

If we are asking personal preferance....

1 = Syndicate
2 = Evo
3 = OEM
4 = Predator

Doesn't VIS also make a "velocity" style hood?
The vent is more aggressive than the Syndicate hood. 
I prefer the Syndicate hood to it....


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

post some pics of the hood so we can decide better


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say SKZ is really nice if you like a lil wild style...

if you are into more of a stock look then oem cf.

the VIS vented ones are more aggressively vented and not only that they have a HUGE \_/ that sticks up a bit higher and throws off the lines a bit.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> The Syndicate hood + Sydnicate fender combo is so nice.
> 
> For me, it's really a toss up, and it would really be decided by how the rest of the car is being tuned.
> 
> ...


VIS's Invader-6 looks exaclty like SK Velocity at least from the pix, someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> VIS's Invader-6 looks exaclty like SK Velocity at least from the pix, someone correct me if im wrong.


It does, but I believe the scoop is a little higher than the Velocity (or perhaps its the other way around).


1CLNB14:

Basically, I've already had it in my head to have an immitation skyline as far as appearance, particularly the R33 model. Despite being a 4dr, the GTR kit and R33 front will somewhat provide a grotesque version of one . I would have gotten the SK Fenders if I didn't already have the GTR flares. I beleive, by combining both, it would give the car a very odd appearance and take away from the 'clean' look. I don't believe the Velocity or VIS hoods will do that because they won't be the only part that a person would focus on.

Still such a hard decision


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty much running that same kit set up.
VIS Omega front, GTR skirts (molded), and a Street Scenes rear lip(molded).
I also added some pretty aggressive rear flares. They help with the lines added by the SK fenders. While the SK fenders are not flared, they do give the car a wider appearance in the front from some angles.
The SK hood will round out the body mods quite nicely. 

P.S. there are more body mods that I have yet to disclose


----------

